# Squat/Lifting Alternatives



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm still dealing with a herniated L5-S1 disc. PT and Cortisone have made it livable and manageable, but it's been a few years and still flares up if I exceed my limits. Probably going to be an open ended process. 

Using weights seems to be a guaranteed way to get hurt (little barbells and some kettlebell stuff aside) . However, resistance bands and a lot of bodyweight exercises seem to do ok. I've done more of them recently and regularly and can tell a definite difference on the bike, both in handling ability and endurance. 

I'm kind of stuck on quads, hamstrings, and glutes. I can see a benefit, but even a bodyweight squat can cause an issue. 

I'm going to work through a few different things, but has anyone with a similar issue found a good bodyweight or band exercise that can help without a flare up?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

FredCoMTB said:


> I'm still dealing with a herniated L5-S1 disc. PT and Cortisone have made it livable and manageable, but it's been a few years and still flares up if I exceed my limits. Probably going to be an open ended process.
> 
> Using weights seems to be a guaranteed way to get hurt (little barbells and some kettlebell stuff aside) . However, resistance bands and a lot of bodyweight exercises seem to do ok. I've done more of them recently and regularly and can tell a definite difference on the bike, both in handling ability and endurance.
> 
> ...


Ok from experience, i can tell you some things that help me, as someone who has S1 annoying AF issues. 

For squats, widen your stance a bit. Don’t do ass to grass squats but chair squats. Watch your form, and as you progress, slow your lowering and raising, and even hold at your low point. 

Hamstrings: if you can hold a light dumbbell or small weight between your feet you can do prone leg curls 

Glutes: banded bridges, and the slower you go, the stronger your glutes will get. 

Also, step-ups, both weighted and unweighted, are awesome. 

I hope this gives you some ideas. If not, you shouldn’t ask the internet


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Use electro muscle stimulation.

For quads, hamstrings and butt muscles.

It will build muscle very quickly.

It's pretty intense though, you will experience contractions like you never experienced before.

And it's isometric, you will not involve your back or your joints at all.

After Achilles operation, i gained 2 inches on my legs in 6 weeks.

I use a compex, couple of hundred bucks, but there are many others. 

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Use electro muscle stimulation.

For quads, hamstrings and butt muscles.

It will build muscle very quickly.

It's pretty intense though, you will experience contractions like you never experienced before.

And it's isometric, you will not involve your back or your joints at all.

After Achilles operation, i gained 2 inches on my legs in 6 weeks.

I use a compex, couple of hundred bucks, but there are many others. 

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

stripes said:


> Ok from experience, i can tell you some things that help me, as someone who has S1 annoying AF issues.
> 
> For squats, widen your stance a bit. Don’t do ass to grass squats but chair squats. Watch your form, and as you progress, slow your lowering and raising, and even hold at your low point.
> 
> ...


That's awesome thank you. 

The leg curls and step ups look like they would be no problem. I remember doing bridges in PT but never thought about a band... stopped doing them because it felt like they stopped doing much. 

Thanks again...I don't think any of these were on my list to try and look like they'll be much better

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

Split squats (like lunges but just up and down in place without stepping every time) can get a decent amount of force on your legs with minimal strain on your back. If you want to add weight, you can hold dumbells in your hands, again minimizing stress on your back.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

FredCoMTB said:


> That's awesome thank you.
> 
> The leg curls and step ups look like they would be no problem. I remember doing bridges in PT but never thought about a band... stopped doing them because it felt like they stopped doing much.
> 
> ...


You're welcome.

Bands and changing the speed (slowing down or doing a "burst" motion) completely change the exercises. I use little "jerks" (most people refer them as "loops") of varying resistence for split squats (thank you @cvbrewer, forgot about those!), squats, even deadlifts (I know you're not cleared to, but this are a weekly thing for me). So adding them to bridges, is a huge help.

Yeah, there are sooo many things I do, so here's a few others I forgot about.

Roll your adductors (inner thigh) and quads BEFORE starting. They're most likely tight and weak.
Stretch your hamstrings GENTLY, and regularly. These pull on the low back a lot.
Also, kneeling stretches work on your hip flexors. Those tend to be pretty tight too.

Other exercises:

Anything standing on one leg. Even just standing on one leg.
Single leg Roman Dead Lifts. NOT your standard deadlift, but my nemesis of an exercise. I can do them easier on my left but 




Banded clamshells to work your external hip rotators.
Planks. As long as you can stand them. Do them. Every day. Even on your knees and elbows to support your back.
Rowing. I have a rowing machine, and any time I'm hurting, those always help. Not sure if you have a gym that has one or not.

Anyway, feel free to hit me up in PMs if you want.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Just thinking out loud but would wall sits give enough resistance to effectively work out the lowers? Maybe too quad dominant? Definitely easy on the back.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

DeoreDX said:


> Just thinking out loud but would wall sits give enough resistance to effectively work out the lowers? Maybe too quad dominant? Definitely easy on the back.


Easy on the back, and a great sub for anything quad dominant, BUT we mountain bike, which is extremely quad dominant. A lot of our back issues are from not being strong in our posterior chain (calves, glutes, hamstrings, shoulders) to offset hip/low back/knee issues if we're not careful.


----------



## edstrobici (Mar 7, 2021)

rod9301 said:


> Use electro muscle stimulation.
> 
> For quads, hamstrings and butt muscles.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip rod9301. I'm at day 29 after Achilles surgery. I have been looking into leg exercises, especially quads. I have my first PT appt tomorrow. Check your PMs.


FredCoMTB, 
Bummer about your hernia. best wishes with recovery and strong legs!


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

stripes said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Bands and changing the speed (slowing down or doing a "burst" motion) completely change the exercises. I use little "jerks" (most people refer them as "loops") of varying resistence for split squats (thank you @cvbrewer, forgot about those!), squats, even deadlifts (I know you're not cleared to, but this are a weekly thing for me). So adding them to bridges, is a huge help.
> 
> ...


Again that's awesome and thanks for taking the time and the offer. Going to rotate through these too (might hold off on the deadlifts for a bit though). Planks definitely help... and they actually help the herniation itself because of where it's located. Doing these at home... but did like the rowing machine when I had a gym membership. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

DeoreDX said:


> Just thinking out loud but would wall sits give enough resistance to effectively work out the lowers? Maybe too quad dominant? Definitely easy on the back.


Forgot about these too... did them in PT and they do work

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

stripes said:


> Easy on the back, and a great sub for anything quad dominant, BUT we mountain bike, which is extremely quad dominant. A lot of our back issues are from not being strong in our posterior chain (calves, glutes, hamstrings, shoulders) to offset hip/low back/knee issues if we're not careful.


Ironically it's kind of a circle for me.... lack of strength causes a back injury, back injury makes it hurt to build strength, etc.

I also don't recommend going over the bars on a road bike at 30 mph, which is how this whole thing kicked off for me. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

